

Don’t Even Think About Reading This Post - lordoftheflies
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20130812001541-69244073-don-t-even-think-about-reading-this-post

======
mariuolo
Ok, I didn't.

Was there anything else?

~~~
mattlutze
Nothing to see here, move along.

Definitely don't press that red button over there.

